# How much for a ST824



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Below is the link, he wants $100, any thoughts?

Ariens Snow Blower


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks a little rough, but for that price if the engine and augers are good.. maybe a candidate for a restore project if you're up to the task.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

This one is much more promising, and looks to have more life left in it.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Usually they don't need tires.....first thing I always try is brushing on a layer of grease between the rim and tire, then take a ratchet strap around the tire to get it to bow out on the edges and re-seat the bead after adding a little air. Then, undo the strap and fill it up. Works about 80% of the time


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

SteelyTim said:


> Usually they don't need tires.....first thing I always try is brushing on a layer of grease between the rim and tire, then take a ratchet strap around the tire to get it to bow out on the edges and re-seat the bead after adding a little air. Then, undo the strap and fill it up. Works about 80% of the time


Just repaired one by doing this. I remember about 20 years ago doing this for a friend's snowblower tire and after that he thought I could walk on water.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Are these tubeless tires? Had a tubeless wheelbarrow tire that would not seat to hold air. A little butane from a lighter in the tire, light it up and it pops on.(But.. gotta fill the tire properly before the expanded air cools and contracts). Googled it.. old construction workers' trick.

And if it is a tube-type... nevermind... (Emily Litella, SNL)


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd Buy it. The engine w/electric Start is worth more than $100 if it is Good. 
I use Liquid Slime to Seal Tires.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

To get it to seat the other trick is starting fluid which if you're in snow blower land you likely have a can somewhere in the garage. Just a very, very small shot of it is all you need. Use an extended lighter or just toss a match at it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Or just put tubes in them.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

So I got the call back and I was first in line so he is letting me buy it tonight. As long as it runs and looks decent, I plan I buying it. I will try that liquid slime on the tires. Finally, another project to work on, I was getting bored.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

A round here they are asking $375-$450 for that same blower. So to me that's a steal.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Got it*



69ariens said:


> A round here they are asking $375-$450 for that same blower. So to me that's a steal.


So I just picked it, he had not started it for a year, so it took about 3 minutes to start it but it sounds good once going. I will clean out the carb, add some paint, fix the tires. Should be a fun project

I will start a new thread on the tires probably, thank you everyone.


----------

